# Buyers salt dogg clutch not engaging



## datank450 (Dec 25, 2013)

My salt spreader worked fine until I cleaned my truck today. I didn't really get to clean the box, I turned it on to clean the conveyor, and that's when I realized the clutch not engaging and blowing fuses. It starts up fine but when I engage the clutch it blows the fuse. What could my problem be?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Clutch. Or wiring. My bet is clutch went south


----------



## datank450 (Dec 25, 2013)

dieselss;1719313 said:


> Clutch. Or wiring. My bet is clutch went south


Is that what happens when the clutch goes bad? When I hit the button to engage, it lights up like its engaged but it blows a fuse. Could it be in the controller?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Doubt it. Try unplugging the clutch, then hit the button and see if it blows the fuse


----------



## datank450 (Dec 25, 2013)

I think it's wiring. I just went out and started it again, engaged the clutch, everything worked until it blew the controller box fuse.


----------



## datank450 (Dec 25, 2013)

I was just looking for the connection for the clutch, couldn't find it so I disconnected a ground wire and the clutch engaged and worked nicely, the only thing is the the light for the spreader didn't kick on. As soon as I reconnected it blew the fuse in the controller again. Maybe the problem is in the controller.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Or the light is bad.


----------



## datank450 (Dec 25, 2013)

dieselss;1719363 said:


> Or the light is bad.


Yeah buddy, I think your right. I was just figuring what wires go to what and I pulled the wire for the light. It seems like the light is bad.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Well good deal. That's why I was never a fan of wiring anything into the clutch circuit.


----------

